# Main site not working right



## BloodRedFox (Oct 25, 2007)

First when I got on the main site the only problem I was having was that pics and thumbnails didn't show up, and refreshing didn't help one bit. Then, on one refresh, I all of a sudden get taken to something called adbazz.com and now every time I try to access the main site it's the same thing over and over.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the same problem and dont know whats up to this. I also did that whole flushdns thing and it dosent seem to work.


----------



## Delphinidae (Oct 25, 2007)

I've had these is-not-hosted provider ad pages come up for many hours now. The .info site worked for a while, the direct IP address worked for a while, both without any images being loaded. Nothing works any more.


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 25, 2007)

I think 7chan is behind this.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesus.


----------



## yak (Oct 25, 2007)

Please check the site status forum.


----------



## Delphinidae (Oct 25, 2007)

I did, now what?
Don't tell me to edit any system files or entries, because I'm not supposed to tinker just to get a webpage. If direct IP addressing doesn't work (using the one you gave in your post), then I can flush my dns cache all day if I like, it won't matter - because the direct address also leads me to the ads and the headache (it worked, but only for a while).

Besides, I can't edit system files under Vista anyway. I'm the administrator, before you ask. Too tiring right now to submit myself to the long process of unlocking the system. 

I hope you guys can get this right, and fast. :wink:


----------



## SkieFire (Oct 25, 2007)

going to .info or to the ip addresses just re-directs you to that adbaaz site which is apparently down to netsols crappy handling of dns changes.


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Oct 25, 2007)

*sigh* i wish i knew what you all were saying... but i dont... so just tell me, is the main site going to be back up and working like normal eventually? or do i have to do some crazy roundabout job that i never truly understand to my crappy pc?


----------



## codewolf (Oct 25, 2007)

oh for goodness sake!! if you actually read the site status forum you will get this...but for those who cant be bothered.....

the domain name furaffinity.net has changed providers and it will take a while for it all to come back, just be patient.


----------



## yak (Oct 25, 2007)

re: Delphinidae

Ugh, i somehow expected that kind of response.

If you have read the thread in the site status forum, then you should know by now that the domain name is currently being transfered from one registrar to another. Usually that procedure happens fairly transparently, but Network solutions has it's own way i guess.
That means that the entire process does not depend on us, and there is nothing we can do to speed it up. Good thing, though, is that there's also nothing that we can do wrong and hinder the progress, so i guess it's a huge benefit then, right?

In that thread i provided you a way how you can get FA working again. 
If it doesn't suit you, then i guess you will just have to wait then, it's no biggie. I don't really need to know what OS you run, what privileges you have and with what caution you approach the dillema of editing a simple text file.


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you... all i kept getting was some rambling about DNS stuff... im no pc person... the best i do is figuring out photoshop... so layman's terms are most appreciated...


----------



## Delphinidae (Oct 25, 2007)

When Preyfar said "should pass momentarily", I thought "momentarily"!


----------



## yak (Oct 25, 2007)

Alike were my thoughts as well.


----------



## DreamRunnerWolf (Oct 25, 2007)

Delphinidae said:
			
		

> When Preyfar said "should pass momentarily", I thought "momentarily"!



dont you know, a moment is at least 5 hours


----------



## Delphinidae (Oct 25, 2007)

Yak, system files (whether text or not) aren't child's play like you make it look like, they're under special write and access restriction rules, whether you like it or not, in Vista. And you are not allowed to change the privileges, because they're blocked by low level hidden restrictions that I won't bother unlocking in a command prompt.

Of course I'll wait, it's not worth that much 'effort' in all honesty.


----------



## yak (Oct 25, 2007)

Ugh, they actually are.

But i'll take your word for Vista, though i can hardly call how it runs anywhere near reasonable.  Why on earth a simple operation like adding a few dns resolver entries should require myself to have a degree in nuclear physics and two PhD's on Windows administration and Windows networking managment?


----------



## net-cat (Oct 25, 2007)

For Vista:

Find Notepad in Start Menu.
Right Click.
Click "Run as Administrator"
Click Allow
File -> Open
%WINDIR%system32driversetchosts
Add entries.
Save.
Quit.

It's like having to do "sudo nano /etc/hosts" in Unix, but with the mouse instead.


----------



## SDWolf (Oct 25, 2007)

Or better yet:  https://www.opendns.com/start

OpenDNS is much faster, much more reliable, and responds much more quickly to DNS changes.  Usually.  

Sadly, the furaffinity.net domain seems to go to a "Welcome to the soon to be new FA" page.  

Refreshing OpenDNS's cache gives the following results:


			
				OpenDNS said:
			
		

> United States
> New York, New York, USA
> * 209.62.20.186
> 
> ...


----------



## melaniecaffrey (Oct 25, 2007)

I understand why the site isn't working right but ever so once in a while the FA main page will come up and I can see New submissions. So are other users able to access the page? Why can't I then?
I did the commands correctly on the Site Status page >.>


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 25, 2007)

melaniecaffrey said:
			
		

> I understand why the site isn't working right but ever so once in a while the FA main page will come up and I can see New submissions. So are other users able to access the page? Why can't I then?
> I did the commands correctly on the Site Status page >.>



Uhh, if you understand why the site isn't working right now, or not at full capacity, why the question ;;; just seems strange.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 25, 2007)

Oddly, .net seems to be working okay right now. It's the data servers that are redirecting me to that adbaaz thingo. And this after flushing the DNS and all that cool stuff yak made me do. But at least I can read comments and stuff. :3


----------



## FirestormSix (Oct 25, 2007)

not working for me either..Grrrrr.


----------



## codewolf (Oct 25, 2007)

ok basically imagine a mexican wave.... it starts at one end and finishes at the other..... its the same with the servers updating their addresses.... so the site should be up and running for people soon....it just depends on when the servers in your area update themselves (usually at night)


----------



## AxelWolf04 (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, the pictures that are on the submission page is up, but everything else is running like crap right now. I guess everything will be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## duo2nd (Oct 25, 2007)

If the side doesn't go back, I'll kill myself!
And I don't want to edit my system files or my Windows XP would explode!


----------



## ferinoch (Oct 25, 2007)

.net was working around 9:00 PM EDT, now it seems to be pointing to a static page saying welcome ton soon to be new FA. I tried the command stuff in  the site status forums, but that didn't fix the problem. Tried deleting cookies too. The .info site seems to work right now, but that's it.


----------



## Roshin (Oct 26, 2007)

Somebody came on FurryMUCK a while back, say around 8 or 8:30 I think, wondering what was wrong with FA.  I checked it, and it was working fine.  Never had any problem using the site.


----------



## Delphinidae (Oct 26, 2007)

I get this welcome text about the "soon to be new FA" now!
Hurray

How soon?
*When it's doneâ„¢*?*


*Property of Duke Nukem. Forever.


----------



## Caution_Cat (Oct 26, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> I think 7chan is behind this.



7chan couldn't be bothered :l


----------



## DreamRunnerWolf (Oct 26, 2007)

i think poor planning is behind this


----------



## FirestormSix (Oct 26, 2007)

DreamRunnerWolf said:
			
		

> i think poor planning is behind this




Agreed, ....its been down here all day now, and cant' still access the site or my page (even doing the DNS clearing as some already suggested, etc.)  I can access the Firaffinity.info place, but only half of the page loads, with lots of X's in place of images. Is this supposed to be the new FA ? the users need better communication from the staff here.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 26, 2007)

Apparently Earthlink's DNS servers are a lot less lazy than average.  I haven't had trouble accessing FA since the 4chan DDoS attack a few days ago.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 26, 2007)

This thread is full of fail.
The FA crew has explained what's going on yet it just seems to go in one ear and out the other for most people.


----------



## FirestormSix (Oct 26, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> This thread is full of fail.
> The FA crew has explained what's going on yet it just seems to go in one ear and out the other for most people.




I think its the Langoliers are coming..


----------



## BloodRedFox (Oct 26, 2007)

Alright I just got on the aite this morning at 6:00 AM EST and it's working fine again. Good thing too, I don't want to risk "DNS flusing" (or whatever) on a comp that's not even mine (the one I'm on as of typing this is my mom's, and my comp at my dad's place has been acting weird for months now).


----------



## FirestormSix (Oct 26, 2007)

BloodRedFox said:
			
		

> Alright I just got on the aite this morning at 6:00 AM EST and it's working fine again. Good thing too, I don't want to risk "DNS flusing" (or whatever) on a comp that's not even mine (the one I'm on as of typing this is my mom's, and my comp at my dad's place has been acting weird for months now).




it seems to be working better now too here,  except i still get some dead links for images. I guess by this evening it all will be working normal hopfully.


----------



## yak (Oct 26, 2007)

DNS updates must have already reached most of the world's servers, so FA shuold be working as usual for everyone.
Don't forget to remove FA's entries from the hosts file (if you put theme there), and to clear your cookies before using FA again.

(my apologies for near copy-pasted reponce, i have to update a good nymber of places and i can't be creative doing that)


----------

